# Plastic Shadowsword (+6 variants)



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bell of Lost Souls said:


> *Look what showed up on the tubes today boys and girls. Why its that plastic shadowsword kit said to headed our way in March. The best part is the German text confirms our earlier rumors that the kit will allow you to produce 6 vehicle variants from it.*
> 
> _~If the Shadowsword pics are breaking now, the Stompa ones must be just around the corner. Who wants to try to come up with the full baneblade variants list? We know the Shadowsword is in for sure... _


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Shadowsword, Stormsword, Stormblade, Stormhammer?, the Marcharius Trio? or maybe just Baneblade & Hellhammer 

EDIT: Im trying to guess what the variants are, if it wasn't obvious


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the photo that BoLS were talking about!

Originally posted by Anung Un Rama over at DakkaDakka:










Though German is not my strong point, part of the text says:



> The shadowsword is not a forgeworld model, it is a plastic kit


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice find - just checked the page, and folllowed the link from there.

A quick read through and my sketchy germanic, said that that's not the be-all and end all of Apocalypse. The box is full of stuff to make the new tanks - 6 in total, and we will have to wait to March.

There is a reference to 159 something, but the words after link to 'be patient'.

All I can guess is there's a new book (there's a surprise).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i had an idea this was on its way, the bane blades sprues were set out in a "we intend to do more with this kit later" fashion.

Its great news for the game though, more super heavies means they(GW) have confidence in the system and sales.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Woohoo! The tank itself is nice, but all the extra pieces... looks like a lot of orky converting goodness to me!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Thats pretty awesome. I'm definitely picking up one of those.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

6 variants means one thing to me. 5 extra sets of ridiculously huge weapons. Hooray for fortifications!

-Dirge


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they should call them Shadowswords mark 2, cus that ain't a shadowsword


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, i better start saving now, im sure ill end up with one of each.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh no no no no. No.

This is bad news for me, really bad news. I love Shadowswords. I don't have time to paint one up for no reason other than to have one. I have no time to paint anything up full stop. But I wants it sooooo bad. The barrel will have to be replaced with something that looks more like the FW version of course (total agreement with Stella there).

Oh dear. That White Ravens force I promised everybody may be finished by next december I think because lets face it, the chance of me finishing it by January is pretty slim. Conisidering its currently on the other side of the world.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm.... Cheap Bombard = Shadowsword gun + Techamarine Servo Arm + Ammo Crate?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

*sigh* I'll get one too. Stick it on the pile with all the other projects.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

This was the one superheavy I didn't have at the time (of course there are more than three now at FW) and knowing its coming out plastic means I'll be after one of these for sure. I'm also going to be on a mission to get a Baneblade and a Stormsword again. Hopefully the stormsword will be in the box as well as a varient, but I'm doubtful just due to the size of the gun as well as all the parts needed for the Shadowsword.


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think parts are a problem.
There are 2 pics in WD january:
the shadowsword (as new kit) and the doomhammer (in standartbearer).
both use similar parts, so the difference is only the main gun barrel.

Other than that, a shadowswords raised structure is identical to a 
stormsword and stormblade, but those dooomhammer variant has the
same raised structure mounted forward.And the doomhammer looks like
a stormlord, so its possible to think about 5 variants now.

The pics suppose a upper hull of 3-4 pieces.:so_happy:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to have to get one of these, and if they are out in March then I will certainly have to get one ..... its my birthday that month afterall.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I want mine now!
All my friends are starting to hate me as i upped the "Arms Race" by getting superheavies and now they need to step up their game.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't wait! The model looks fantastic just not sure how many to buy to make shadow swords the other varients oh i'm in trouble now i'll have to beg the missus.:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fhadhq said:


> I don't think parts are a problem.
> There are 2 pics in WD january:
> the shadowsword (as new kit) and the doomhammer (in standartbearer).
> both use similar parts, so the difference is only the main gun barrel.
> ...


You couldn't post a link to those images could you. Im intrigued about this Doomhammer tank thing, never heard of it before.


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> You couldn't post a link to those images could you. Im intrigued about this Doomhammer tank thing, never heard of it before.


The pic of a doomhammer:HTTP://dakkadakka.com/news&rumors/new plastic Superheavy/page 4


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

all I get is 404, but you know when GW are desperate for names when they start inserting "doom" into them


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

Fhadhq said:


> The pic of a doomhammer:HTTP://dakkadakka.com/news&rumors/new plastic Superheavy =>page 4


:no:not an URL ,sorry.









LINK to:
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/downloadAttach/11449.page


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Care to post the link then, instead of saying that's not a link (we kind of worked that one out)?


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

*edited post*



Vaz said:


> Care to post the link then, instead of saying that's not a link (we kind of worked that one out)?


:wink: Inserted link. Hope that works. 
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/downloadAttach/11449.page


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm interesting, uber artillary peice or a plasma armed one thats not the Stormsword (?) is my guess. Not something i'm interested in anyway.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

*Doomhammer plus 6+ Baneblade varients CONFIRMED!!*

Just looking through my Jan '09 WD, and it tells you on Pg. 12, that IG WILL get 6+ baneblade varients, also a picture of the Shadowsword

Also, looking on Pg. 84, it gives you the Doomhammer, looks like it really will be a good year for guard players...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

doomhammer my arse, its just a slightly different stormsword


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That thing is fugly. In a bad way.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

is it just me or does that thing look like a baneblade sized executioner?


----------

